# insane video Erie



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X1llsWFSk


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

don't know why video did not go threw. go to youtube "insane video icefishing lake erie walleyes." check out icefishing boat around the 11 min. mark.


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

That is Awsome

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I want the specs, that is sweet.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

That is Icescratcher, he is a MS member.


----------



## Tank. (Feb 2, 2010)

I have watched this 5 or more times the last few weeks. Freakin hogs!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

stampman said:


> check out icefishing boat around the 11 min. mark.


Lol, yep that's my boat at 12:10... I don't know the guys that made the video but they did a great job, pretty cool they caught my Ice Scratcher in action!

Last winter was epic!!




























<*)))>{


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

What an awesome video. I've watched it twice.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

we all caught a few on erie. 98 lbs.dead weight


----------



## North Country Squire (Jan 2, 2014)

How do those big pigs taste?


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I like the big ones more than the small ones, just trim all the dark meat away from the lateral line.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Was out by camp Perry last winter. Two miles out, it was awesome !


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

Those fish tasted awful, so I threw the rest away.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

about 1:12 into the vid.

now that's hilarious, true ice fishermen there.:lol:


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

I just cant believe all the stupid jealous comments on you tube about this video... About keeping so many large fish...

I don't know who made the video but...

IMO....

Trust me, if we were able to catch smaller fish, we would rather keep those.. 18-24" sizes... There were no small fish.. One guy even said to keep the 14"-18" sizes instead of the large ones! :lol:.... (14-18" are perch man)

<*)))>{


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Ice Scratcher said:


> I just cant believe all the stupid jealous comments on you tube about this video... About keeping so many large fish...
> 
> I don't know who made the video but...
> 
> ...


IMO the Tube is only good for putting up vids, the comments are from one side to the other of the idiot scale sometimes.

now that being said, I have done a lot of repairs from the "how to" vids.


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can someone PM me on the general area these where caught. I want to hook up a guide for my nephew and me Presidents weekend and get him a hog( well really me a hog), second question does anybody recommend a guide

Thanks Bob


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

bb7813 said:


> Can someone PM me on the general area these where caught. I want to hook up a guide for my nephew and me Presidents weekend and get him a hog( well really me a hog), second question does anybody recommend a guide
> 
> Thanks Bob


Most of the footage on that video was shot north east of West Sister island. About 11 miles from shore.. Ice like that hardly ever happens and those waters are rarely fished during the winter.. I have only seen ice like that twice in twenty years or so....

They get into similar fish around Bass Island (put in bay), there are guides out that way as well...

<*)))>{


----------



## bb7813 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## sstrudell (Jun 19, 2010)

That boat is awesome. Ever thought about manufacturing that?


----------

